# Signature 500 characters....



## B-17engineer (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi guys. I went to change to my BoB siggy but it says I can only have 500 characters and I don't want to delete my GB badges.....What do I do? When I paste my new image it says only 500 characters allowed?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 31, 2010)

*bump* anyone?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 31, 2010)

When I was a Mod, I learned that only a Mod can change a siggy after u've reached the 500 character point....

Just aska Mod to change ur sig along with the link to the siggy...


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks Dan!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2010)

Yep, that is the case. What needs to be done is for Wurger to combine the Group Build Icons into 1 image rather than multiple ones and that will clear up the problem.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2010)

I think it is not a problem of capacity of the 500 charkters. But it is matter of the way Harry tried to do that. Now it is done. I hope.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 31, 2010)

That's what I did as well, combined the GB siggys to one....and voila'!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2010)

Siggy's can't be longer than 500 characters for members. With all the Group Build Icons that people now have they are over this limit and can't change anything to do with their sigs. To combine the icons of the Group Builds into 1 image (therefore 1 image url) will dramatically reduce the number of characters in members sigs and free them up to change their own siggy's. The other option is to up the siggy character limit but I wouldn't advise it, so combining them into 1 image would be the best solution to this problem.


----------



## imalko (Jul 31, 2010)

Good advice. Beats asking the moderator to change the siggy for you each time you want to do it. Thanks Hugh and Wojtek.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 31, 2010)

Yup, had no idea that was an issue.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 31, 2010)

Alright I'll work on that..thanks


----------



## imalko (Sep 9, 2010)

Just testing if my attempt to merge my three Group Build icons into one image was successful... Looks like it was. 

*Edit:* ...and I can change my siggy on my own again. It works!


----------

